# Comparison: Nike Kaiju - Burton Imperial - Salomon F22



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

All the boots stated above are size 9.5 in men's. 

There are plenty of reviews on Nike Kaiju’s floating around. I want to mention some things. Firstly, I’ve tried on several boots, and the Kaiju’s were the most comfortable straight out of the box. I read that people were sizing up or down. My suggestion is to stick with your true size. The sizing is very accurate to Nike shoes. The toe box tapers a little early, which could be the reason why people size up. The width of Nike shoes run a little narrow, so it is no surprise that the Kaiju’s have the same fit. 

Burton has shrinkage technology and Salomon has fusion technology to reduce the overall footprint. Comparing them side by side, the Kaiju's shell size is in between Burton and Salomon. The Kaiju's have wide soles and would not fit my S/M Rome 390 Boss bindings. Definitely get L/XL Rome bindings if you are in between sizes like me. 

After owning 2010 Burton Ion's and 11’ Imperial's, it is safe to say the Kaiju’s rate about a 6 or 7 in support/flex on the Burton scale. They have great heel support with minimal heel lift. I’ve never been a fan of traditional laces, but the Kaiju’s make lacing easy. The only thing I would change about the boots is the insoles. The insoles have a ton of cushion but the arch support collapses when weighted. Superfeet will solve that problem. 

*From left to right: Burton Imperial, Nike Kaiju, Salomon F22 *














































*Insoles from left to right: Burton, Nike, Salomon, Down Unders, Superfeet *


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice review.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting, those Salomon insoles look exactly like a pair of sidas insoles I paid 50 bucks for


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Now i'm scared if I switch to nike boots my bindings won't fit.. I'm wearing an 8.5 burton ion... but wear size 10 nikes.... damn it.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Inky said:


> Interesting, those Salomon insoles look exactly like a pair of sidas insoles I paid 50 bucks for


That's because salomon uses sidas insoles. I didn't like the insoles though, and bought some remind insoles, which have much better support.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

BliND KiNK said:


> Now i'm scared if I switch to nike boots my bindings won't fit.. I'm wearing an 8.5 burton ion... but wear size 10 nikes.... damn it.


if you were to buy new burtons, you wouldnt wear a 10 nike and an 8.5 burton, the sizes are no more then .5 away from each other.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

How do you compare the flex between the Kaijus and F22s?


----------

